# Kate Middleton - Topless Photos



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Outrageous !!!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19595221

As soon as I get home from work, I'll be forced to do a Google search on these photos - just so I can be properly outraged.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Any one have any links to the said photos


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone know where to find these? Googling now and can't find 'em!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

they are pretty crap pics. Def not wnak bank material


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> they are pretty crap pics. Def not wnak bank material


Link?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Anyone know where to find these? Googling now and can't find 'em!


http://egotastic.com/2012/09/kate-middleton-topless-in-closer-magazine-somebody-snapped-my-future-baby-mama-topless/


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ill try find em lol in office atm :$


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, nothing special tbh.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

What an anti-climax!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

She needs some more meat on her.


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

Pippa is the one.......oooooossssshhhhh


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Why did she go topless in public, if she didnt expect pics to surface, idiot.

They made that story sound as if what had happened was on the same level as the Bin Landen Death pics lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty girl but too skinny for me.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Prince Harry gets his knackers out in Vegas now Middleton with her chebs out in France. How much longer before the Queen gets her minge out in Margate?


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

I bet the first guy to get on these photos and google search them was big Prince Philip


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

keano said:


> Why did she go topless in public, if she didnt expect pics to surface, idiot.
> 
> They made that story sound as if what had happened was on the same level as the Bin Landen Death pics lol


Yes, because going topless in a PRIVATE estate is absolutely going topless publically. Idiot.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

it is total invasion of privacey if they are in a private chalet getting changed or walking about as couples do and someone a mile away with a super long lense snapps it and prints it.

Similar things happen in the uk with paparazzi, Yet if it was a member of the public doing the same it would be an offence..


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

he should stick his hand in my pocket and get her a boob job


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> he should stick his hand in my pocket and get her a boob job


Whats wrong with that shes got ?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

they will be fuzzy as taken from miles away


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

AnotherLevel said:


> Yes, because going topless in a PRIVATE estate is absolutely going topless publically. Idiot.


Oh aye because a celebrity has never had topless pictures taken in a private estate before lol, are they really that stupid they do not realize there will be a hundred French pervy men in the bushes and out at sea looking for any sort of a picture, but I agree with the media forget the innocent slaughter of thousands of innocent people in the world on a daily basis, its a pair of shabby t1ts of a Princess at best this takes the biscuit for grotesque, invasions on peoples privacy's in the world. There no better than anyone else and deserve no more protection than any other celebs in my eyes. So.......Fvck off pal


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm not being funny but Kate's not go a shadow of a t1t on her:confused1:


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

lxm said:


> Whats wrong with that shes got ?


they dont look all that in my opion , he could use my tax to get them adjusted ...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

In b4 MI5 shutdown UKM and all mods "disappear"


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I think that's absolutely awful. Poor girl.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Not sure how it's in 'the public interest' to publish those photos.

Not really a scandal is it sunbathing topless.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

terrible quality

looks like something drom a cheap 70's porn mag


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Not sure how it's in 'the public interest' to publish those photos.
> 
> Not really a scandal is it sunbathing topless.


no infact i think nicki minaj should also try this, in total privacy obvcourse


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

I well disppointed with those, was all ready for a royal w4nk. Oh well back to redtube. :whistling:

In all seriousness I cant see what the big scandal with these royal pics. Its as if people think they aren't human so they've taken their clothes off, big deal!


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Poor Kate...was only trying avoid tan lines!!! What's a girl meant to do?!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I feel sorry for her as obviously if any girl wants to show them off then it should be there decision, or mine. But i think it will just make her even more popular and wont do her image or popularity any harm what so ever.

PS.....Im still to see them :crying:


----------



## boon808 (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

You see better tits down at the local beach 

Obviously total invasion of privacy, im shocked like the rest on here :innocent:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Not really worth cracking one out over when they're smaller than what I've got waiting for me at home.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

surprised at everyone's dissapointment, we've all seen her in a dress and casual wear, it's not like we were expecting her to have a huge pair


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

still would tho:rockon:


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Andy 67 said:


> Kate Middleton - Topless Photos


Is there really anything to see? Give the woman some meat, she needs it.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

got to laugh at all the people going on about how small they are and how they have bigger at home

if you have bigger at home get off the forum, and enjoy them

that is unless the ones at home are currently either side of their also "bigger at home" version that is


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

ass > tits


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Would need to be more than topless to get me interested,

Where do you find the pics on the net then? :whistling:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

as the day's progressed i've noticed people have started refering to them as "nipple pics"

that's when you know they're small


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

there not bad, c'mon, not many ordinary people have seen there future queens boobs lol


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> Prince Harry gets his knackers out in Vegas now Middleton with her chebs out in France. How much longer before the Queen gets her minge out in Margate?


Omfg pmsl! That made my pish myslef haha!!! :lol:


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

A couple of weeks after embarrassing the Royal family with his Vegas pictures, Prince Harry has been deployed to Afghanistan.

Nice one Lizzie, that'll look a bit less suspicious than another car crash.

I expect Kate will be assigned a new chauffeur shortly !


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

It's like looking at 2 paracetamol on an ironing board


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

She is entitled to her privacy, as is anyone.

Who cares what they look like, none of our business.


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

If i was Will i would be ringing grandma to send the SAS after the bastards.......


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

evad said:


> got to laugh at all the people going on about how small they are and how they have bigger at home
> 
> if you have bigger at home get off the forum, and enjoy them
> 
> that is unless the ones at home are currently either side of their also "bigger at home" version that is


Would do if we didn't have two kids running about, one of which is an 11 month old who requires lots of attention.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> She is entitled to her privacy, as is anyone.
> 
> Who cares what they look like, none of our business.


They are to a certain extent, however they are public figures and use the media to their advantage when necessary. But yes they do deserve at least a little down time and privacy and I certainly don't think this was in the public interest to publish the pics

Still with all the money they could at least be a c cup for the lads!


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Why do people go mad over tits anyways, its a lump with a nipple on it,. half the guys at my gym who dont understand what they are jabbing have lumps of flab with nipples on.....a tit is a tit !


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

DianabolLecter said:


> Why do people go mad over tits anyways, its a lump with a nipple on it,. half the guys at my gym who dont understand what they are jabbing have lumps of flab with nipples on.....a tit is a tit !


gayest thing iv read on here to date


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

DianabolLecter said:


> Why do people go mad over tits anyways, its a lump with a nipple on it,. half the guys at my gym who dont understand what they are jabbing have lumps of flab with nipples on.....a tit is a tit !


I have nice tits thanks


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

She shouldn't have been naked and I am glad someone took these pictures, fully deserved.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

who is she anyway


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Dont know whats all the fuss is about anyway ,its only t1t ffs , diff story if they caught at it or doing some hardcore sh1t.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you seen the one of Charles in the gents?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> gayest thing iv read on here to date


I 2nd this.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Lol at member saying he doesn't find boobs attractive.

I have some bad news, bro.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Uriel said:


> i'm not being funny but Kate's not go a shadow of a t1t on her:confused1:


I can't her tits anywhere.

And I've got the fkcin pictures!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

just seen the news and i dont think its on that these pervs think we all want to see pics of our future queens t*ts


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

It's just the fking French though, they caused Diana's death, and now they are going after those two. Paparazzi in general are scum, but this takes the cake.

And what made it 100 times worse is they interviewed the editor that sanctioned the pictures to go to print, and well you just wanted to cave her skull in with a dumbell.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

vduboli said:


> She shouldn't have been naked and I am glad someone took these pictures, fully deserved.


What? Why shouldn't she have been naked? She was on a private holiday and probably didn't want tan lines. What's wrong with that? And why is invading her privacy, taking pervy photos of her naked and publishing them, without her consent, deserved?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Most probably because they are angry and saddened I assumed. He is a Prince, she is a Princess....Do they not think the media will be on them whenever they have a slight chance? As all the Hollywood stars say, there is no such thing as privacy for them. So being who they are...deal with it, is all I'd say.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Katy said:


> What? Why shouldn't she have been naked? She was on a private holiday and probably didn't want tan lines. What's wrong with that? And why is invading her privacy, taking pervy photos of her naked and publishing them, without her consent, deserved?


My gf goes topless and I love it but my gf isnt in the royal family nor does she represent the country as a job....

I have no problem with the act but I do with their particular position in society.

I also don't believe there's any invasion on privacy, if you sit on a balcony in front of a lake or similar and your famous it doesn't take many brains to realise you are going to get paped.

I am sad for her, however, in my opinion well deserved and not really the sort of sun bathing that should happen with her position in society.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

vduboli said:


> My gf goes topless and I love it but my gf isnt in the royal family nor does she represent the country as a job....
> 
> I have no problem with the act but I do with their particular position in society.
> 
> ...


I think that's a really sad view. Yes she is royalty but she also rights as a woman and a human being. Her status shouldn't rob her the freedom to sunbath ffs...without the sleezy parazzi snapping photos. It wasn't like she was out on a public beach, it was a private holiday. It doesn't matter if she's famous or not, it doesn't give the paparazzi the right to snap photos of her when they've tried to make the effort to have a private holiday. The paparazzi are scum and she doesn't deserve to have her body plastered over the media just because she's famous. I don't understand how people think that famous people deserve to have no privacy...how the hell does that make logical sense.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Katy said:


> I think that's a really sad view. Yes she is royalty but she also rights as a woman and a human being. Her status shouldn't rob her the freedom to sunbath ffs...without the sleezy parazzi snapping photos. It wasn't like she was out on a public beach, it was a private holiday. It doesn't matter if she's famous or not, it doesn't give the paparazzi the right to snap photos of her when they've tried to make the effort to have a private holiday. The paparazzi are scum and she doesn't deserve to have her body plastered over the media just because she's famous. I don't understand how people think that famous people deserve to have no privacy...how the hell does that make logical sense.


When I said well deserved only in so much that they didn't think things through. Harry's naked in hotel rooms with girls was far more of an invasion of a persons rights as he was in a private room. They were in a massive chateu and of course she have expected someone trying to get pictures, it happens all the time.

Again, I am sad for the, both however it's a sad sign of the times and the amount of money involved in these types of pictures make people more desperate.

I just think she should have thought things through a lil more, after all she managed to wear a full vale on her most recent trip....


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Katy said:


> I think that's a really sad view. Yes she is royalty but she also rights as a woman and a human being. Her status shouldn't rob her the freedom to sunbath ffs...without the sleezy parazzi snapping photos. It wasn't like she was out on a public beach, it was a private holiday. It doesn't matter if she's famous or not, it doesn't give the paparazzi the right to snap photos of her when they've tried to make the effort to have a private holiday. The paparazzi are scum and she doesn't deserve to have her body plastered over the media just because she's famous. I don't understand how people think that famous people deserve to have no privacy...how the hell does that make logical sense.


I think you are missing Vduboli's point Katy. Yes the paps are wrong to be doing this and her job/role should still allow her to be protected by the same rules and common decency laws as the rest of us. But she has to expect this to happen, it's not right but it's the way it is. Sad but true. Her position now makes her one of the most sought after women in the world. She should of know this was possible.

Paps gonna snap!


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd rather see Pippa's paps.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Mish said:


> I think you are missing Vduboli's point Katy. Yes the paps are wrong to be doing this and her job/role should still allow her to be protected by the same rules and common decency laws as the rest of us. But she has to expect this to happen, it's not right but it's the way it is. Sad but true. Her position now makes her one of the most sought after women in the world. She should of know this was possible.
> 
> Paps gonna snap!


Spot on, as I'm not disagreeing with your view Katy just being honest, this kind of this is going to happen and she should have thought it through!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

usual 'lads' with there horrid opinions.

Have very little concept of moral values and standards of life


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

She's entitled to a private life and to sunbathe topless if she wishes.

If she's in a public area then she's fair game. If she's on private property, she should be able to without worrying about being snapped.

I'm sure if either William or Kate thought there was a risk of being photographed, they wouldn't have taken the chance. They aren't stupid people.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Distance looks a good mile at least, The villa is sorrunded by high walls so if the paps were close up they would have no view, but due to the distance and elevation of the photographers location it obviously over looks the walls.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

lxm said:


> usual 'lads' with there horrid opinions.
> 
> Have very little concept of moral values and standards of life


Well you/me/everyone who pays tax pays for the royals to carry on in life as they do. We pay for them to represent out country, with that sort of control and power you are going to be in the public eye more than a layman. Neither Harry nor Kate thought about it and as a result these picture have surfaced.

I will say it again, I don't agree with what's happened, I think it's unfair but deserved as there has obviously been no thought put into it.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

lxm said:


> Distance looks a good mile at least, The villa is sorrunded by high walls so if the paps were close up they would have no view, but due to the distance and elevation of the photographers location it obviously over looks the walls.


Lol, that's a very precise position that the pap was standing! Why would he have gone into th long grass and got closer rather than stand one road on a blind corner?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> Have very little concept of moral values and standards of life


could say that for 75% of society, dread to think what society will be like in 5-10 years time!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

lxm said:


> Distance looks a good mile at least, The villa is sorrunded by high walls so if the paps were close up they would have no view, but due to the distance and elevation of the photographers location it obviously over looks the walls.


Here's something a little more sinister to think about.

What if the 'pap' swapped his pervert lens for a sniper rifle?

Far worse atrocities have happened on French soil


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Katy said:


> I think that's a really sad view. Yes she is royalty but she also rights as a woman and a human being. Her status shouldn't rob her the freedom to sunbath ffs...without the sleezy parazzi snapping photos. It wasn't like she was out on a public beach, it was a private holiday. It doesn't matter if she's famous or not, it doesn't give the paparazzi the right to snap photos of her when they've tried to make the effort to have a private holiday. The paparazzi are scum and she doesn't deserve to have her body plastered over the media just because she's famous. I don't understand how people think that famous people deserve to have no privacy...how the hell does that make logical sense.


I agree. She did nothing wrong at all... people who see it as if she did reflect their own sexual hang ups more than anything. As far as I'm concerned the fact that she sunbathed topless is totally a non story, it means nothing to me... is totally non titillating because it was a private act and not a sexual one anyway and has no bearing on her character or personal integrity. The only stories I see here are that the media are stalkers and stirrers, trying to make a big deal out of something totally irrelevant, and that some people have odd views about the rights of individuals not to have their privacy invaded.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> I agree. She did nothing wrong at all... people who see it as if she did reflect their own sexual hang ups more than anything. As far as I'm concerned the fact that she sunbathed topless is totally a non story, it means nothing to me... is totally non titillating because it was a private act and not a sexual one anyway and has no bearing on her character or personal integrity. The only stories I see here are that the media are stalkers and stirrers, trying to make a big deal out of something totally irrelevant, and that some people have odd views about the rights of individuals not to have their privacy invaded.


'Their' privacy will always be invaded unfortuantly...they(she) is paid to be in the public eye and to not have privacy. They are Great Britains representatives and there is nothing they can do about that apart from use some common sense.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mish said:


> I think you are missing Vduboli's point Katy. Yes the paps are wrong to be doing this and her job/role should still allow her to be protected by the same rules and common decency laws as the rest of us. But she has to expect this to happen, it's not right but it's the way it is. Sad but true. Her position now makes her one of the most sought after women in the world. She should of know this was possible.
> 
> Paps gonna snap!


He said that he was glad that the pictures were taken and that she fully deserved it. That's not quite the point that you've made.

And to many of the guys who are more focussed on what her breasts look like, would that be your concern if you'd made the effort to have a private holiday with your partner and someone snapped pictures of her and palstered it all over the media?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

OH dear there publishing in Italy and Ireland now ,how embarrassing this is turning out.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

mal said:


> OH dear there publishing in Italy and Ireland now ,how embarrassing this is turning out.


I don't think its embarrassing at all. Just because she's royalty doesn't mean she has to ve stuck in the 1950's. People sunbathing topless is part of life these days when on holiday in the sun. Don't care if see is the future queen or not,she's still human and especially her and Will always want to be seen as a more modern couple,well this certainly will do that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

vduboli said:


> Lol, that's a very precise position that the pap was standing! Why would he have gone into th long grass and got closer rather than stand one road on a blind corner?


Apparantly the lens on the camera was a bit extreme, so I doubt he could lug it anywhere far from his car.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Katy said:


> He said that he was glad that the pictures were taken and that she fully deserved it. That's not quite the point that you've made.
> 
> And to many of the guys who are more focussed on what her breasts look like, would that be your concern if you'd made the effort to have a private holiday with your partner and someone snapped pictures of her and palstered it all over the media?


The point i am trying to make is they *must* expect this type of behaviour from the press. No it's not right in any sense of the word but they must know or their advisors must know that the press will do what ever they can for that scoop.

It was an ill thought holiday at best


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> The point i am trying to make is they *must* expect this type of behaviour from the press. No it's not right in any sense of the word but they must know or their advisors must know that the press will do what ever they can for that scoop.
> 
> It was an ill thought holiday at best


Where would you suggest they holiday mate to command utmost privacy ?

Bottom line is she is the future queen of this country and these scum paps should respect that, bet they wouldnt go to Saudi and take sneaky pics, or even Monacco for that matter.

As for they court favour with the press, they do it all in a controlled manner, they dont do it merely for attention and there own ends.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

vduboli said:


> 'Their' privacy will always be invaded unfortuantly...they(she) is paid to be in the public eye and to not have privacy. They are Great Britains representatives and there is nothing they can do about that apart from use some common sense.


Yes their privacy will always be invaded, but whether it actually should be or there is any value to it is another question... if they were stalking her and she was spotted buying cocaine using tax payers money and snorting it off the butt of a naked tranny then that might be public interest, but simply sunbathing topless just isn't relevant to anything... it just shows she does what many ordinary people do, and since she's a human being that shouldn't really be a surprise to anyone.... a waste of newspaper space when there are other more relevant things happening in the world IMO.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Photo of Kate Middleton topless:



http://imgur.com/9VoRa


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

tight lil bod on her


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm aware there's a rather intellectual conversation going on, but am i the only one that spent quite a few hours on google at work yesterday only to be quite disappointed?!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

vduboli said:


> She shouldn't have been naked and I am glad someone took these pictures, fully deserved.


Just reassure me that you attempting to have a laugh!!! :confused1:


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

ditz said:


> I'm aware there's a rather intellectual conversation going on, but am i the only one that spent quite a few hours on google at work yesterday only to be quite disappointed?!


They aren't anything special are they ?

But she's a young woman who just got married and enjoying holidays. Why wouldn't/shouldn't she go topless ? It's the 21st century !


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

I wonder if Royal Mail will do a first day cover set? me mum collects 'em!! That could be her birthday present sorted!!


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

And if they hadn't made such a big deal about it I wouldn't have even looked.

Pippa on the other hand might have gone on my screensaver.


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

Apparently a UK journalist was on TV yesterday saying he was offered these photos last week but refused to buy them as it would cause uproar if they were printed in the UK.

This journalist then went on to say he was offered another set of photos which were more intimate and that the topless photos were being printed by the French magazine to 'test the water' before they buy the more intimate photos.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

FGT said:


> I wonder if Royal Mail will do a first day cover set? me mum collects 'em!! That could be her birthday present sorted!!


or a set of stamps,they should fit nice.


----------



## paulshane (May 31, 2012)

Katy said:


> I think that's absolutely awful. Poor girl.


Yes, one looks bigger than the other.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

If that was my wife or sister I would be livid. I would be out for blood. There is no justification for these pictures. There us no argument on earth that can excuse publishing naked pictures if someone without their consent.

But....she has shown a shockingly poor judgement by going topless in a place where this could and should have been expected.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

[quote=Gridlock;3478008

But....she has shown a shockingly poor judgement by going topless in a place where this could and should have been expected.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Tbf, I think everybody should just be thankful the fella had a camera and not a sniper rifle.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

To be honest, i dont know what she was thinking about, why would you wanna get your fried eggs out when the general public could see them (yeah ok, with the aid of an extra long lens) and then moan like fcuk that your fried eggs are all over the papers....................tell you what luv....keep them in your trainer bra the next time..!!!


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Uriel said:


> i'm not being funny but Kate's not go a shadow of a t1t on her:confused1:


Well spotted Uriel (guess you had your glasses on)  ...... I reckon 3 grand spent out of young Will's pocket would not go a miss.......



Go Katey Go...and William...spread the weaith man..... :thumbup1:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

she was on a private holiday not like strolling down the beach in benidorm, that perve with the camera could have easily have been a sniper with a rifle where the fck was security ?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Well what do we expect from a country that got rid of their own royal family and now have funny little presidents? fcuk em i say, they are just jealous because they have no one that anyone gives a fcuk about!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

w4nk!!!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> w4nk!!!!
> 
> still lick the pair of poshies though!


Mate ? go read general section rules... Its lunchtime.. Please :laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I feel quite sorry for her. I just hope she doesnt get the Diana treatment. Do you reckon if Wills had got his knob out it would have been in the 'public interest' to see that? I think not. Totally ridiculous


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Is it a slight coincidence that Kate Middleton is an anagram of 'Naked Tit Model'


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

this thread is useless without the pics of kate middletons tits lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> this thread is useless without the pics of kate middletons tits lol


No its not as they have been deleted and people warned already.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Milky said:


> No its not as they have been deleted and people warned already.


Would they be ok in the male animal ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Would they be ok in the male animal ?


Yeah certainly.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah certainly.


how do i get into the male animal as i got the pics !! just got them through torrent lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> how do i get into the male animal as i got the pics !! just got them through torrent lol


You have to apply when you have been a member for a year.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> You have to apply when you have been a member for a year.


oh haven't been here 6 month let alone a year ha


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> oh haven't been here 6 month let alone a year ha


Male Animal its 3 months you have to be a member. The adult lounge is a year i believe. I think Milky is getting a bit mixed up!

You just request it and one of the mods should accept you


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Everyone here saying she needs a boob job and is too skinny... i think she is amazing looking


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i'm not being funny but Kate's not go a shadow of a t1t on her:confused1:


I would still absolutely ruin her


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

dan_mk said:


> I would still absolutely ruin her


I've deleted similar remarks from this thread but I'll use this one as an example of the immature comments that get threads closed or deleted.

Be mature by keeping it clean and being respectful of women!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Katy said:


> I've deleted similar remarks from this thread but I'll use this one as an example of the immature comments that get threads closed or deleted.
> 
> Be mature by keeping it clean and being respectful of women!


The things that makes me realy pish myself, is that all the 'smash it' comments ect... What really makes you think in the real world like most other woman would give these guys a first glance never mind a second lol some people really think theyre gods gift to woman, so delusional :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

PatWelsh said:


> The things that makes me realy pish myself, is that all the 'smash it' comments ect... What really makes you think in the real world like most other woman would give these guys a first glance never mind a second lol some people really think theyre gods gift to woman, so delusional :lol:


If such members knew what goes through a girls mind in response to those comments  they'd realise how repulsive it is. And not just to girls. It just reflects so badly but if that's how certain members want to be seen then go ahead...

I think it's about appearing 'alpha' :laugh: but in fact it does the oppsite.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

what if the post still made refrence to being attracted to her in the crude sense but was a bit more truthful? something like..............

I'd love to smash that but i'd probably cum in under a minute and doubt she'd ever call back :sad:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Harry's naked pictures were all over the papers the other week and there wasn't this much uproar, and he was in a more compromising situation.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Harry's naked pictures were all over the papers the other week and there wasn't this much uproar, and he was in a more compromising situation.


future king gets pictured with his bits out - lads will be lads

future queen gets pictured with her bits out - OMG the world's gonna end


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What **** tits !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> What **** tits !


Because that's what's really important here isn't it...whether or not the photos taken by some pervy pap scum without a girls consent show a pair of breasts that you like or not.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

But as Katy says, pictures of a girls boobs were taken without her consent. Try using a similar method in Debenhams e.g. & see what happens to you!

You'd get prosecuted & be on the sex offenders register. I think the whole thing is just smutty, pervy & disrespectful of women.


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

PatWelsh said:


> The things that makes me realy pish myself, is that all the 'smash it' comments ect... What really makes you think in the real world like most other woman would give these guys a first glance never mind a second lol some people really think theyre gods gift to woman, so delusional :lol:


My wife looks very similar to our Duchess. Guess I'm just a lucky sexist pig.

I did intend for my comment to be taken as a joke and didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## steve666 (Aug 5, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Prince Harry gets his knackers out in Vegas now Middleton with her chebs out in France. How much longer before the Queen gets her minge out in Margate?


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

All this coverage for a pair of little tits... ****ing crazy....whats this world coming too....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

steve666 said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> 
> All this coverage for a pair of little tits... ****ing crazy....whats this world coming too....


Think it's about the disrespect really.


----------



## steve666 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah sure but she should of kept her salt grains in her top. Being who she is and knowing the papz are slimey bastards they are... She is a marked woman. Sad but true..


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm surprised The Sun (cnuts) have not published them yet, Murdoch hates the Monarchy with a passion


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

steve666 said:


> Yeah sure but she should of kept her salt grains in her top. Being who she is and knowing the papz are slimey bastards they are... She is a marked woman. Sad but true..


The paps being scum doesn't excuse anything and I don't think she should have to monitor her behviour to the point of not being to sunbath topless in private just in case some scum takes, what are essentially illegal, photos. She deserves to have a life. The real issue here is how the paps get away with it. I hope they do take effective legal action.


----------



## steve666 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah i agree with you.. hope the papz get screwed big time...


----------

